# CRA acc-020 error message



## kathy0327 (Jan 3, 2020)

Hi guys, 

I recently ran into the a problem. When I log in to myCRA statement of account, it shows ACC-020 code - "The information you have requested about your account is not currently available online. If you want to speak to one of our agents, please call 1-800-959-8281 (toll-free) or 613-940-8495 (we accept collect calls).
Please print this error screen or write down the number at the left of the error message before you call. "

I made the payment online through MyPayment system. 
After calling them, got a rude agent saying the payment is still pending. I need to wait for 5 business days and call them back then. He can't help me now.

I'm just getting frustrated about the situation, and wondering is this ever happened to anyone? 

thanks,
kathy


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Does the payment you made show as a debit from your bank account (or however)? If it does, then the payment went through despite what the CRA system says.

I can't help you further than that, BUT in the future I do recommend you instead use your own bank's Bill Payment system to make CRA payments, whether tax owing, installment payments, or whatever. At least those have been fine tuned...rather than CRA's own 'built by and for government' system.


----------



## kathy0327 (Jan 3, 2020)

AltaRed said:


> Does the payment you made show as a debit from your bank account (or however)? If it does, then the payment went through despite what the CRA system says.
> 
> I can't help you further than that, BUT in the future I do recommend you instead use your own bank's Bill Payment system to make CRA payments, whether tax owing, installment payments, or whatever. At least those have been fine tuned...rather than CRA's own 'built by and for government' system.



Yes, I showed a debit from my bank account. Thanks for the recommendation, I will use bill payment system from the bank in the future. I didn't know how unreliable the CRA payment system it is. 
I'm a bit upset about how rude the agent was. Is there a way to open a case online by myself for Individual tax installment? 

thank you


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

kathy0327 said:


> Yes, I showed a debit from my bank account. Thanks for the recommendation, I will use bill payment system from the bank in the future. I didn't know how unreliable the CRA payment system it is.
> I'm a bit upset about how rude the agent was. Is there a way to open a case online by myself for Individual tax installment?
> 
> thank you



I can't say CRA's payment system is 'bad'. Only that it is not one of their main business lines so intuitively, banks have to do a better job.

Don't know what "open a case online for individual tax installment". You can set up CRA as a Bill Payee in your bank's Bill Payment system using your SIN. There a minimum of 2 Bill Payees, one for tax owing at the end of April, and one for quarterly installments. It will be self-evident when you set CRA up as a Bill Payee. They automatically update every year for the new tax year.


----------



## kathy0327 (Jan 3, 2020)

AltaRed said:


> I can't say CRA's payment system is 'bad'. Only that it is not one of their main business lines so intuitively, banks have to do a better job.
> 
> Don't know what "open a case online for individual tax installment". You can set up CRA as a Bill Payee in your bank's Bill Payment system using your SIN. There a minimum of 2 Bill Payees, one for tax owing at the end of April, and one for quarterly installments. It will be self-evident when you set CRA up as a Bill Payee. They automatically update every year for the new tax year.



Sorry, what I meant was - will I be able to investigate that payment online by myself rather than calling & speak to the rude agent again? 
I know for the business account, there is an option call "Request a payment search" but I don't see this option for individuals tax account.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Cannot help you....


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

I had that ACC-020 error code before, and it went away on it's own after a day or two.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

kathy0327 said:


> Sorry, what I meant was - will I be able to investigate that payment online by myself rather than calling & speak to the rude agent again?
> I know for the business account, there is an option call "Request a payment search" but I don't see this option for individuals tax account.


Best to try to deal with it online. CRA, obviously has no competitors, so they don't set up any incentive to be nice, except maybe lip service. Secondly, dealing with people is always annoying, so you will find that the best employees, transfer away from that job and we are left with the remains of their employees. In our Federal government, speaking French becomes a job qualification higher then skill and ability. 

So with that in mind, you can see why you get what you get when you call them, especially if you speak english only. Many are nice, but I have found, when it comes to calling CRA, that the person I usually talk to knows probably less then 1/2 of what I already know. I spend a lot of time teaching them about taxes so I can help them understand my question and hopefully get transferred quickly to that person who transferred up and away from their job, many years ago.


----------



## kathy0327 (Jan 3, 2020)

OptsyEagle said:


> Best to try to deal with it online. CRA, obviously has no competitors, so they don't set up any incentive to be nice, except maybe lip service. Secondly, dealing with people is always annoying, so you will find that the best employees, transfer away from that job and we are left with the remains of their employees. In our Federal government, speaking French becomes a job qualification higher then skill and ability.
> 
> So with that in mind, you can see why you get what you get when you call them, especially if you speak english only. Many are nice, but I have found, when it comes to calling CRA, that the person I usually talk to knows probably less then 1/2 of what I already know. I spend a lot of time teaching them about taxes so I can help them understand my question and hopefully get transferred quickly to that person who transferred up and away from their job, many years ago.


I tried it online but for individuals account there is no option to let me file a payment search like the business account. 

I called them again, spoke to 3 agents and got 3 different answers. Having a headache about who's answer is the right one.
Agent A - she said she can't find my payment. We file a payment trace now
Agent B - he said the payment I made still is pending in the system, that's why I still see ACC-020 error message on my statement. The tax center is aware of it. But require maunal intervention. 
Agent C from e-service - he said he can see my pending payment but the system is under some kind of move over from 2019 to 2020. This happen every year between Jan to mid/late Feb. I won't be able to see it until this thing is done.

I don't know who I should believe anymore....


----------



## kathy0327 (Jan 3, 2020)

pwm said:


> I had that ACC-020 error code before, and it went away on it's own after a day or two.


so you didn't have to call at all?


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

kathy0327 said:


> so you didn't have to call at all?


No. It just started working again after a while.


----------

